# Gonapeptyl and DHEA



## Flower19 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi!

I am on my second month of Gonapeptyl and I haven't slept properly since I started this treatment! The hot flashes are so powerful and at night attack with a vengeance. I have my last Gonapeptyl jab in February (a course of 3 for my endometriosis) and I will start my IVF treatment on 2nd March.

I have been reading about DHEA, which is meant to improve egg quality etc and I am studying whether to take it in preparation for my IVF.

I would like to know what are your thoughts on DHEA - for how long it needs to be taken for in order to obtain positive results? Any benefits? Any side effects? etc.

Moreover, can DHEA be taken whilst on Gonapeptyl? - again, same questions  

Very interested in what you have to say!

Many thanks!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Flower,

Hmmm where to start 

There is research ongoing in the use of DHEA (mainly being carried out in US). This is primarily being carried out in women with primary ovarian failure (POF) or premature ageing of the ovaries (PAO). So generally it is in older women 40+ that the potential benefits are being seen the most e.g. improving egg yield, quality of embryos and reducing miscarriage rates and therefore increasing pregnancy rates.
This research is still in its infancy and most of the evidence comes from observational and case control studies (these studies are generally felt to be of poorer quality as they are more prone to bias). There are clinical trials being undertaken just now that are more robust and will hopefully be able to prove (or not) if there is a statistical advantage in using DHEA for PAO in the under 38s (but these wont be reported until 2010).

There is no defined time frame for taking DHEA prior to treatment as it isn't a proven therapy yet but most of the studies report using it for 4 months prior to IVF.

DHEA occurs naturally in the body (produced by the adrenal gland) and is a precursor of the natural steroids. It converts to testosterone and oestrogen (amongst others). The use of it as a supplement to treat various diseases and to slow the ageing process has been studied but results are inconclusive. Side effects are as you would expect from an androgenic drug e.g. acne, increased sebum production, facial hair growth, weight gain plus high blood pressure and effects on cholesterol, there is also one case report of hepatitis caused by high dosages. The long term safety has not been studied so it isn't know if it will have long term side effects.

Gonapeptyl (triptorelin) is an analogue of gonadotrophin releasing hormone and is used to regulate LH & FSH levels and thereby influence hormone levels (including oestrogen) and reduce them to normal range and prevent the symptoms of endometriosis. It is recommended that oestrogen containing products are not used in combination with it. As DHEA can increase oestrogen levels then it probably should not be used at the same time as Gonapeptyl.

Sorry this is a very brief overview of DHEA and my interpretation of the evidence available at present. Hope it makes sense 

Maz x


"Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval"


----------



## Flower19 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Maz

Great answer, thank you!!
If one decided to start taking DHEA (should my next IVF not work out), would the right dosis be 75mg? I have been reading from several sources and although there is no definite amount proposed, the majority of takers seem to be on 75mg. Is this what you would recommend? I understand your disclaimer regarding not supporting self-medication.
Many thanks again!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Flower,

Most of the studies use doses of 25 mg three times a day (total daily dose 75mg). But again this is specifically in women with POF/PAO.

All the best for your next IVF    

Maz x


----------



## Flower19 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Maz

Just one more question if I may. Those side effects you have described as facial and body hair, acne, weight gain, high blood pressure, etc. Is there a time frame for these to occur? Would six months at 75mg per day already provoke them?
Thank you for your best wishes and anwsers, I am keeping my fingers crossed!   
Flower


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi flower,

No time frame as such, they are linked to the increase in testosterone levels from the DHEA, also dose dependant but as everyone deals with drugs differently you can't tell what dose someone will experience side effects at. More common at higher dose though (>100mg per day)

Maz x


----------



## Flower19 (Dec 9, 2008)

Very helpful! Thank you very much Maz.  
Flower x


----------

